# 1/32 Ground crew figures



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm looking for 1/32 scale ground crew figures.

I've checked around a little. I've got a nice figure from masterdetails.
But I'm looking for more.

The new 1/32 planes are finally including some ground crew figures.
But I'm not willing to pay the $100.00+ bucks just for the figures.

Are there any 1/32 modelers out there, who have ground crew figures and know they aren't going to use them?

Or if you have some good links to figures I'd appreciate them.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

What kind of ground crew? Quite a few are available. You want World War I? Modern British?

I don't know of many/any 1/32 kits with ground crew. Standing pilots yes, crew no.

Verlinden makes/made some generic mecanic type figures. They would work for World War II and Korean War era crew. They even came with an assortment of heads with different caps.

Some of the German companies like Hecker and Goros make/made large numbers of World War II Luftwaffe crew and things like starter carts, etc.

Valiant Miniatures makes a couple white metal Vietnam era figures and pilots originally intended to go with the old 1/32 Revell F-4E Phantom...

MANY other figures are out there...


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Not sure why Hasagawa hasn't produced a set in this scale. Re-posing 1/35 scale figures or some limited Verlinden figures are only a few options available.


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

Here is Reheats 1/32 modern RAF pilots. Their detail and quality is amazing. They really made my Revell Tornado GR1 pop when I added them to the build.


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

GForceSS,

Awesome job on those figures. They really do make the Tornado pop.


----------

